# First clomid cycle - advice please



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

After 2 1/2 years TTC we finally got prescribed 2 months of 50mg clomid.

It was day 1 of my cycle yesterday and so far today I haven't bled yet, would you still count this as day 2?

Also, what is the best time of day to take the tablet? It's midday now, should I wait until before bed time?

Thanks and good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. I'm a little confused! How do you know it's a period if you're not bleeding?! CD1 is classed as the first day of red full flow. If that's what you were like yesterday, and it's normal for you to have only one day of 'proper' bleeding, then I guess you would count today as CD2. You really want the lining to be nice and thin at the start, which I wouldn't have thought would be achieved from only one day of bleeding, but of course everyone is different and you don't mention how heavy the bleeding was yesterday. Basically if this is a normal period for you, count today as CD2 and start the clomid I guess! 

Hopefully you've had a bit more of a decent bleed since posting earlier.

In terms of the time of day to take it, different people recommend different things. The key thing is to take it at the same time each day. Many people like to take it last thing before going to bed to minimise any possible side-effects. I always took it first thing because I was impatient and always eager to get started!

All the best with your first try. Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for the response, yesterday I went to the toilet and when wiped it was bright red and quite a bit, but since it's been brownish and minimal,

The leaflet from the reproductive med unit says

"Day 1 of your period of the first day of your menstrual cycle irrespective of the amount of blood loss on this day. Some women have lighter bleeding in the first 1 or 2 days and this is normal."

My periods have always been a bit strange and the only ones with full flow were the 2 months after a laparoscopy.

All very confusing but I'm guessing yesterday was CD1. 

X


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello

I thought i'd introduce myself as I'm in a very similar position to you - 3 years of ttc with getting married in between and first month of clomid, which is both exciting and making me feel nervous (can't i cope with the hormones, what if it doesn't work etc..).  Bizarrely i also got some spotting yesterday but no flow today but since i know i'm usually quite heavy i'm waiting, but sounds like that is different to your usual cycle.  If in doubt call the clinic?

Best of luck and we can share our stories.  Fingers crossed!!

xx


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Good luck to you!

I took my tablets for 5 days from Sunday

My cycle hasn't been straightforward this time

Day 1/2 light bleeding (red)
Day 3/4/5 light spotting
Day 6/7 brown and heavier (clotted)
Day 8 heavy, red and large clots

I have a scan on Monday for follicle tracking so will speak to the nurse about what it means for this cycle, I'm concerned that my womb lining won't be ready for when I ovulate if I've taken them too early 

X


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

So I went for my day 10 scan yesterday and there were no follicles, back on Friday. 

I'm guessing that I started taking the clomid too early as I was bleeding heavy on CD 7,8 and 9 which I think was my period

Has anyone else had no follicles at day 10 but still ovulated that cycle late?

I also had pains shooting through both ovaries today, had to sit down at work at one point

L xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi lcleeds.
i have done 2 rounds of clomid (just waiting for af then will start third go) and have not had a dominant follicle yet at cd 10 and have not ovulated. I know a few people who say they have ovulated later on clomid though so dont lose hope maybe there will be a growth spurt before Friday. If not they might increase your dose for next time.
x


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

A bit of an update:

Follicle tracking scans on:
CD 10 - nothing
CD 14 - nothing
CD 18 - nothing
CD 21 - a 12mm follicle!!
She seemed pleased to see this and has booked me in for Monday (CD 24) to check the growth, she said that my womb lining was still quite thin but she is going to check for this thickening again on Monday...
Has anyone else experienced this? If so, does the lining increase naturally as the follicle grows?
There was also 2 others there at 9mm but she says they class them as inactive but to refrain from any BD'ing until they have a clearer picture on Monday!
x


----------

